# I is lonely



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hai dare! My name is Ruby and I is look'n for a stud bun who can keep me companies on the inter web.
My old boo bunny pasted away 2 months ago, and I is lonely. :rip:
I is a 2.5 year old bunny, harlequin dutch cross. 
I is not spayded yet so I has to dates online!
I has weakness for lops :bunnyheart


- Ruby-duby-do:carrot


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 15, 2010)

I will chat with you online! Youre poor friend I'm truly sorry.But i'm here 2 chat and what not. I'm a Himilayan. I am lonely 2 but I won't go on a date with you I will just talk to you!!!My name is LILY. The humans call me Lillers:big wink:


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2010)

dear ruby, i iz sorry to read dat your husbun is at the bridge. dis happened to me last year. i now has new spiffy husbun. he iz very handsome tho he has the sticky up ears. so he iz not much good for you. also he iz not a lop.

hope you iz finding new bun soon

love roxy


----------



## himmiechick (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Ruby Girl, Me Lily again. I had a boyfriend my hoomans sold him but they told me that wouldn't ever sell Marshal. He is my handsome honey. I hope you find the right guy sweet heart. LETS ALL PRAY FOR YOU AND YOUR HONEY BUNCHES OF OATS!!!!!!ray:

Love your girl,Lily


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 13, 2010)

my husbun, lwittle gwey, passed away a few weeks ago. i know how u fweel, sad and lonely, sworry... :bigtears:


----------



## sparney (Jul 13, 2010)

i will talk to you ruby! you seem very kind bunny


----------



## skateyc (Jul 22, 2010)

You know, my mum says she's getting me a doe for Christmas... but I'm sure we could get acquainted in the meantime. Sorry to hear about your husbun, little lady


----------



## Basil24 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Im gonna be okay! Mom says that after I gets spayed on friday shes gonna see about getting me a new bunny boo in the next few weeks!


----------

